# Finishes South Bend 16



## Randy803 (May 17, 2017)

Took almost 2 years to finish. Everything was rebuilt...

I attached a before pic.


----------



## ch2co (May 17, 2017)

Very cool! congrats!


----------



## pineyfolks (May 18, 2017)

Nice. 
How about some pics of how you attached the readouts to the carriage on the back side.


----------



## Billh51 (May 18, 2017)

Looks like a very nice restoration and well worth the time you spent on it. Should be a pleasure to use,congrats.


----------



## RandyM (May 18, 2017)

She's beautiful!


----------



## ch2co (May 18, 2017)

PS what is the length of that thing? I should say what is the length of that beautiful thing.


----------



## Randy803 (May 18, 2017)

ch2co said:


> PS what is the length of that thing? I should say what is the length of that beautiful thing.



It has an 8 foot bed on it.


----------



## ch2co (May 18, 2017)

That thunk that you just heard was 
my jaw dropping.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 18, 2017)

Nice job , good luck with her.


----------



## Randy803 (May 18, 2017)

pineyfolks said:


> Nice.
> How about some pics of how you attached the readouts to the carriage on the back side.



Sure this weekend I will take one, FYI I had to special order the DRO Glass Rail for the long bed.


----------



## Sblack (May 25, 2017)

wow - a whole lotta scrapin'. Did you have the machine running prior to rebuild? How different does it perform after scraping? Thanks for posting. Great job!


----------



## troyadamietz (Jun 21, 2017)

nice job - congrats


----------

